# What's happened to the 'Search' facility?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What's happened to the 'Search' facility on this Forum .........COS NO F***ER APPEARS TO BE ABLE TO USE IT ANYMORE!!! :?

Oops. Should have been in the Flame Room!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Mod, (whoever you were). :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Thanks Mod, (whoever you were). :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Agree in a way, but do you expect ever single new member to do a search for their question/problem? a bit unfair, no!?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why not?

Just cos they're 'new' does it mean they have the intellect of a fly and are unable to use the facility?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

With 640,655 articles you'd think that somebody might have mentioned a problem about windows, beeps, wheels by now wouldn't you?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Agree to an extent but when you're a new member you like to get a response and "contact" with other owners, especially if you've never used a forum before. No one's forced to post a reply after all.

No excuse for experienced members though - if I see one more "have you seen this link to pictures of the Mk II" I'm going to shit :evil:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

hi, I am new here. Someone told me there was a problem with the TT dashopds but I can't see anything on it.

What's the deal? Should I buy one or not?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Buy a dashpod by all means - they're excellent, but don't get the rest of the car - they're a bag of shit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm new here and don't know what colour TT I should choose - I've tried the search function but I still can't decide. Anybody know?

Footnote: this is probably one that can't be easily answered using the search facility - it needs to be freshly asked each time :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

When did the forum get a search facility?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> What's happened to the 'Search' facility on this Forum .........COS NO F***ER APPEARS TO BE ABLE TO USE IT ANYMORE!!! :?
> 
> Oops. Should have been in the Flame Room!


And you always use it......... don't you........ like fuck you do :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I do actually so go fuck yourself! :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> I do actually so go fuck yourself! :?


 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> What's happened to the 'Search' facility on this Forum .........COS NO F***ER APPEARS TO BE ABLE TO USE IT ANYMORE!!! :?
> 
> Oops. Should have been in the Flame Room!


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... h+function

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... h+function

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

sometimes when you do use the search facility to find a problem, it is like finding a needle in a haystack - example: last week my windows were not doing the drop when you open the door, tried searching, got to page 11 of the search page and gave up and posted on the main forum....

basically most of the forum is filled with posts like this:

Post: Newbie here, need advice: --- not working...help

reply: Ahh the dreaded --- problem. its been posted on so many times here before, do a search

reply from newbie: I have done a bl**dy seach and all it comes up with, is the same answer as you've posted i.e no help what so ever! biatch

personally I think there should be a "Technical section" on the forum index :?

/rant :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not guilty, i use it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> sometimes when you do use the search facility to find a problem, it is like finding a needle in a haystack - example: last week my windows were not doing the drop when you open the door, tried searching, got to page 11 of the search page and gave up and posted on the main forum....
> 
> basically most of the forum is filled with posts like this:
> 
> ...


The forum is basically the technical section - just look at the volume of "where's , why , how " etc there are - a specific tech section would quickly rack-up just as many posts as main.

IMO if main was kept free of "my car has been washed look!" and " this is us on our organised meet" threads then it would be slightly easier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

saint said:


> IMO if main was kept free of "my car has been washed look!" and " this is us on our organised meet" threads then it would be slightly easier.


...than what?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > What's happened to the 'Search' facility on this Forum .........COS NO F***ER APPEARS TO BE ABLE TO USE IT ANYMORE!!! :?
> ...


OOPS Neil.

Had you done a search, you'd have seen that the search thing had been flamed before.

:roll: :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off baldy! :wink: :-*


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Fuck off baldy! :wink: :-*


Just been reading some of your old posts 

Sorry to read about your engine blowing up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

God, you really are an obnoxious little c u n t aren't you!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> God, you really are an obnoxious little c u n t aren't you!


Does that make you a Big Cunt then


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shame you didn't stick to your Celica or fuck off and buy the CLK, (remember this? ~ http://www.mbclub.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=21016), cos you sure are lowering the value of the TT by having your pissy arse round here mate! :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And it would appear you have a habit of being impatient and fucking people off: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=555638&highlight=#555638


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off baldy! :wink: :-*
> ...


That's bang out of order. Why are you such a twat?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


I thought it wouldn't take long for the forum bully boy to come along


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

See, the illiterate cock takes a comment I made to Kell, (who I know and respect and appreciate that he has the common sense to understand my :wink: ), and then replies with that.

"How to win friends and influence people on a Forum and get your post count up by being a complete cock suck", by DGW131


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

DGW131 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


from reading this thread it actually looks like you are the "bully-boy" on here m8:


DGW131 said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off baldy! :wink: :-*
> ...


whats the matter with you? It was uncalled for. Do you like laughing at other people's misfortunes? How grown-up are you?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


I'm hardly the forum bully... :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

What has it got to do with auditt260bhp or me

That members don't use the search facility

After all we were all new on here at one time


----------

